# Changed HTTPD



## Proxy (May 6, 2011)

Much thanks.


----------



## Ral (Jul 7, 2011)

It loads faster on my phone too. 

Have you considered asking Tazmo to purchase Vbulletin Mobile Suite?

It would give us Android/Apple users more to work with while we're away and want to read messages without having to be at our PC's.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 7, 2011)

Seems faster to me. You've either improved the speed or hypnotized me, Mbro.

Either way, kudos.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you my partner in crime.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2011)

We need more speed, Mbxx.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 7, 2011)

Ral said:


> It loads faster on my phone too.





Spy_Smasher said:


> Seems faster to me. You've either improved the speed or hypnotized me, Mbro.



Isn't this post 2 months old, guys? Imaginary speed difference?


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2011)

> Isn't this post 2 months old, guys? Imaginary speed difference?



Nope, we all have wonderful memories that tell us the exact difference in speed between before Mbxx made the changes and exactly after the changes were made.  Or at least I do.


----------



## Dango (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm glad i share the same memory retention ability in my head that allows me to tell the difference in speed like you fail
joy to the world

either way ty Mbxx :>


----------



## Ral (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh snap! braydon got banned...guess I'm next guys 

But srsly though I have not lagged once since that ridiculous botmanhumanthing bumped this thread.

Mbxx, has Raikage finished breaking your SQL tables?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 8, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Isn't this post 2 months old, guys? Imaginary speed difference?


I think it must be.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 8, 2011)

Always seemed pretty fast to me.


----------



## Greed fan UNO (Jul 8, 2011)

how do i post threads if i can


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2011)

Greed fan UNO:  When you go into any(almost) section there will usually by a button, above the Threads in Forum Text, called New Thread at the top left corner.  Click on it to create a thread.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, that is brutally off-topic.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2011)

Sometimes exceptions should be made for people who haven't ever used forums before assuming that the rules twisted/broken aren't too serious.  

Besides if this will annoy Mbxx, unlikely, I'm all for off-topic posts in his threads.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 9, 2011)

Mbxx is asking for our opinions in a poll?


Did I step into Narnia?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Sometimes exceptions should be made for people who haven't ever used forums before assuming that the rules twisted/broken aren't too serious.
> 
> Besides if this will annoy Mbxx, unlikely, I'm all for off-topic posts in his threads.


Thank God you told me that.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Mbxx is asking for our opinions in a poll?
> 
> 
> Did I step into Narnia?


You go through the cupboard, you end up in Germany.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2011)

> Mbxx is asking for our opinions in a poll?



This is likely the work of S_S.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 9, 2011)

Not me. That was all Mbro.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2011)

Somehow I would imagine more people voting since the thread has been around for a while.  



> Thank God you told me that.



I'm glad that I told you that.


----------



## Ral (Jul 9, 2011)

The plot...it thickens!! (hopes to draw out his rival)

*surfs through NF with speed*


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Ral said:


> Have you considered asking Tazmo to purchase Vbulletin Mobile Suite?
> 
> It would give us Android/Apple users more to work with while we're away and want to read messages without having to be at our PC's.



I'm with you man.


----------



## Ral (Jul 9, 2011)

V said:


> I'm with you man.



Especially when I'm at work my data suffers so much because of the massive intake of active members.

Besides, mobile is where it's at now.


----------



## quyvuong00 (Jul 11, 2011)

i thinks , it faster than previous, if this will annoy Mbxx,I'm all for off-topic posts in his threads.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2011)

quyvuong00 said:


> i thinks , it faster than previous, *if this will annoy Mbxx,I'm all for off-topic posts in his threads.*




I like you.


----------



## Ral (Jul 12, 2011)

That quyvuong00 guy sure was a brave Web Designer.

R.I.P.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 13, 2011)

No change.


----------



## Greed fan UNO (Jul 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Greed fan UNO:  When you go into any(almost) section there will usually by a button, above the Threads in Forum Text, called New Thread at the top left corner.  Click on it to create a thread.
> 
> Thanks Man


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 28, 2011)

Pages loads faster.
Thanks :ho


----------



## Kisame (Aug 4, 2011)

^


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 24, 2012)

It's working better for me, thank you.


----------

